
Protean: The World's First Reactive Gaming Keyboard - yangshuo215
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/archtor/protean-the-worlds-first-reactive-gaming-keyboard?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_campaign=hacker%20news&utm_medium=media
======
ajsalminen
Seems like a gaming version of the Optimus Maximus which was very expensive.
Are the screens needed for this so much less expensive now that you can
manufacture one for £99?

~~~
clishem
The Optimus Maximus had one big screen under it, with quite a high resolution.
These keys all have individual screens with a a resolution that is not that
high.

I'm surprised about the price too. Mechanical keyboards tend to be really
expensive, let alone mechanical keyboards that have screens in the keys.

------
yangshuo215
Protean has a screen embedded in every key you can create your own unique
interface, modifying key layout and function for any game or app.

This is pretty cool.

